# Need advice on Jet 14" bandsaw (WBS-14)



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope to be checking out a used bandsaw this weekend, and hoped I could hit y'all up for some info.

The model number is 708705(W?), which appears to be also known as the WBS-14(CS). I've found surprisingly little online about the model, and Jet/WMH pages don't have the manual for this model. The owner says that it's the same as the 708115K/JWBS that jet has on the website (aka the JWBS-14CS).

I haven't used a bandsaw since high school shop class, but I've been keeping my eyes open for a deal, and this came up. Anybody have one of these and have any feedback? Or any suggestions on what to look at, what to try when checking it out? It was bought in 1999, so it's no spring chicken, but it's not an antique by any stretch… All advice (even the obvious) greatly appreciated!

Thanks.

-b


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know if the numbers have changed and not sure what you know about the letters in the name, so just to share info: the "W" represents "wood" as opposed to metal, the "CS" stands for "closed stand," the "BS" is more obvious (Band Saw)...

If I get a chance I'll run out to the shop tonight, cause I think my saw is roughly the same vintage…

Not sure exactly what kind of feedback you're after - but, you should note whether it has a fence or not (not a make it-break it thing though), if it has a riser block which increases its cut capacity from 6" to 12" high (a $75-100 extra). Check the hp rating on the motor (should be 1 1/2, but a 14" band saw can get by with 1hp.).

And take it for a test run. Adjust the guides, bearings, and blocks to get a feel for it. I think one of the weakest things about this saw is the small size and wimpy quality of most all the knobs and screw adjusters.

I'm wondering what they're asking for it. Is it white or blue?

Good luck!


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dorje,

he's asking $450 for it (includes rip fence and miter gauge, although I understand miter gauges to be fairly useless for bandsaws). I dunno which color it is, but I'm hoping to see it today or tomorrow.

http://ithaca.craigslist.org/tls/493304797.html

I will definitely bring a couple pieces of scrap to test it on, and check for riser block and motor ponies… Thanks 

-b


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Ben -

I just checked mine out - it's also a 708705, it's the the standard jet band saw - color doesn't matter much but mine is of the white variety…

I paid $375 a couple years ago. $450 seems just a little too steep… I'd try to keep it under the $400 mark…


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dorje -

Thanks for the extra info. I just got back from buying it. I got him down to $400. Initially I went in thinking $350 as my max, but the mobile stand + fence, and the appearance of good care (he's a high school shop teacher) let me go to $400. Perhaps I'm a sucker… but it's done. Now to learn how to tune this thing up…

-b


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

You're not a sucker! I had to buy a mobile base - another $50! So I'm the sucker at $425!

Congratulations on your latest acquisition!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you get the lathe with it?


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dick-Nope, the lathe got cut out in the negotations, since it wasn't what I was really after… I half wondered if I should have put more effort into getting it as well.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

It did sound like he was just "throwing it in" to get rid of it from the sound of his ad…I guess he really wanted 50 buckaroos for it…


----------



## BKWoods (Jan 8, 2017)

Was looking at one on craigslist. 15 years old for $600. Tried to get them under $450 and was debating $500. So im the real sucker lol. Thanks your thoughts helpedz


----------

